
Ask HN: Recommended Android Apps - soapdog
Hey HNers,<p>I've just switched from iPhone 3G to a brand new Nexus S, wonderful machine. I am a little lost on the android market so instead of installing a ton of apps, I am asking here, what are the android killer apps that you can't live without?<p>Thanks in advance for any recommendation and please, feel free to recommend apps of your own creation.
======
flignats
Root your phone...

* Find a cool theme you like for your phone

Jorte Calendar - the best and most flexible calendar app.

Vlingo (not necessary, but I think it works pretty well for voice commands)

Beautiful widgets - best clock/weather/toggle widgets

Mototorch - Flashlight, morse code, ect

Google analytics widget - pageviews/daily visitors on my screen

Pandora

Skype

Kik Messenger - why pay for text messages...

Opera mini - dont use the stock browser

Juice defender

Scientific calculator

Camera 360

Google Nav

Barcode scanner

Stopwatch

Dial 0 - app to give you direct numbers to companies, so you are not waiting
at a machine.

Launcher pro - resizeable widgets, better home screen, ect

Adfree - removes all ads so you dont see them on your phone and in apps

Airsync - broadcast music from my computer to stuff through doubletwist

APKinstaller - to install apks...

Audiomanager - good widget to control different volume levels

Better terminal - if you want to do cool stuff with your phone like theme it,
ect

busybox

Bump

Cardstar - to keep my loyalty cards

Dropbox

Facebook

Twitter

K-9 mail

Logmein

Mint

Paypal

Quickoffice

Root explorer

Setcpu

Soundhound - need to recognize songs on the go..

Springpad

Titanium pro

Wheres my droid - text a secret word to have your phone scream at you when you
lose it.

Youtube

Wireless Tether

Zedge - ringtones and wallpaper

A good game

A keyboard you like to use - smart keyboard, uber, ect.

Jefit Pro - if you work out

~~~
soapdog
wow thanks very much for the comprehensive list! I've installed many of those
apps and am liking them very much!

~~~
flignats
No problem. I also use Shopkick. They have some nice exclusive coupons once in
a while, but not too often.

------
thinkcomp
FaceCash - <https://www.facecash.com> /
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.think.facecash>

Even if you can't use it to make payments right away (we're working on getting
more merchants set up), you can still use it to consolidate all the plastic
cards you typically carry around in your wallet, which is pretty useful.

~~~
minalecs
I read the FAQ, how would i use it to consolidate credit cards ? The only way
I would see that as useful is if all merchants would accept payment through
facecash, and so im wondering how do vendors accept payments through this, if
they aren't using your service ?

------
codenerdz
Apps that I use 99% of the time are CardioTrainer(running tracking with
support for BT heart monitor), TweetCaster(The best twitter client bar none),
Pandora and setCpu for overclocking with profiles setup for different battery
levels.

Oh yeah, Im using it on HTC Evo with sprint and Google Voice integration is
nothing short of amazing. I can pickup phone calls via my Gmail when Im on my
laptop and I didnt have to change or port my phone number

~~~
soapdog
cardiotrainer appears great even though I already have an oregon hrm I think I
will use it. Thanks

------
unwind
If you use any sort of limited/paid data plan, I'd recommend installing 3G
Watchdog
([https://market.android.com/details?id=net.rgruet.android.g3w...](https://market.android.com/details?id=net.rgruet.android.g3watchdog&hl=en)).
It gives you instant access to usage statistics, and also extrapolates current
usage towards your current (monthly or whatever) quota.

------
soapdog
Folks,

Thanks for all the answers, I am already installing some of the apps mentioned
here! You guys rocks!

------
vermasque
Astrid - popular task/TODO list

KeePassDroid - if you KeePass for password management . . .

<shameless-self-promotion> Song Alarm - bare-bones alarm clock app for playing
songs or sound recordings </shameless-self-promotion>

Andreddit - If you read reddit . . .

HN

------
minalecs
first root your phone ( its easy don't worry ) - superuser, Juice Defender,
setCPU, chrome to phone, google goggles, google voice, Unified Remote ( for
media center pc), Link2SD, Wireless Tether, Titanium Backup, Quick Settings,
Power Control Widget, Audio Galaxy ( plays your music off of network drives),
Qik ( live video ), Twidoryd, Dropbox, Springpad ( along with chrome extension
) , google docs, and of course google navigation and gmail.

------
kodeshpa
Use 1.TuneIn Radio best ever radio application, 2.DeviceDoctor product to know
your android device better 3.Dawg social networking application

------
EastSmith
If you rooted your phone, I recommend DroidWall, Advanced Task Killer and
Autostarts so you can keep your system in good shape.

------
THEM
silencr - Ringer/Sound profiles on a schedule.
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.shynnergy.silencr>

Pimping my own product, but I use it everyday!

------
jkjeldgaard
* AWDLauncher - Great UI with loads of features and customizations

* Wikidroid - wikipedia client

* Skype

------
nametoremember
Fail Log - Break bad habits (worked for me)

Hacker News

Reddit is Fun

GO SMS

Speedx 3D Free - Nice game

Swiftkey - My favourite keyboard

IMDB

Dictionary.com app

